# Have they scheduled the King Run yet?



## bdragons (Jul 12, 2008)

I fish by the mouth of the Big Man for the King run, have the last few years. I've gone any where from Mid-Aug to End-Sept. Last year I went on the earlier side (end Aug) and didnt do that great and didnt see near as many fish landed - but the wier on Little Man was loaded! Did that mean I missed it? It was hot and dry into end of Aug - early Sept last year, so logic tells me I went too early...and we didnt get the cool rainy weather until Mid\Late Sept. Planning some trips this year and I want to get some feedback on some good time slots to fish based on where Im fishing. If you had two weeks when would you book your trip? End of Aug? Early\Late Sept? Is weather a better indicator? When do you know when its time to go? Whats your trigger??


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Good question seeming kings are already in the river....unfishable numbers as far as I'm concerned. Think they got confused with our last series of storms. Here in muskegon they keep shootin back out deep. No run for a while yet. last year I fished a stretch of the little s. Of the pm n we found salmon everywhere, so much for good trout fishin. That was the last week in august.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Water temp trumps everything...including flow.

Because of that, August is always a crap shoot. Anytime the fishing has been good in mid to late August, there's always, always, always been that one single determining factor.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Water temp trumps everything...including flow.
> 
> Because of that, August is always a crap shoot. Anytime the fishing has been good in mid to late August, there's always, always, always been that one single determining factor.


yep, and don't think for one minute if the water temp in the streams goes back up to around seventy you can fight those green fish, land them, and release them for another day, esp on the fly. Some will make it, some will die. Guess it really doesn't matter, but always gets me to see dead salmon laying on the river bottom in August and to know why they died.


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

I suggest fishing for kings in the river....7 years ago.


----------



## bdragons (Jul 12, 2008)

Is there somewhere I can go to check the water temp online?


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

September 3rd at 7:24 am, be there!:16suspect

Seriously, as everyone had stated, it is very much more about the conditions than exact time of year. At that time of year, get a cold front, some cloudy conditions and a cool rain with some cold inshore temps and chances are it will be fat city. Get some extended heat, prevailing southwest winds stacking warm water along the lakefront and low water and you might as well go to the beach for the most part Exceptions may apply.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

REG said:


> September 3rd at 7:24 am, be there!:16suspect
> 
> .


That date and time I will be on the Betsie watching my bobber go down repeatedly.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> That date and time I will be on the Betsie watching my bobber go down repeatedly.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

bdragons said:


> *Have they scheduled the King Run yet?*


they cancelled it this year


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

samsteel said:


> they cancelled it this year


Yep...lack of funding.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Smelt, Salmon, and Steelhead all run the week after your vacation is over. That is why I live spitting distance from some of the greatest fishing that Michigan has to offer. I don't miss a thing this way. And I don't have to take a vacation to catch fish.:lol::lol::lol::lol: You ar back at work thinking yeah I should have taken this week off.


----------



## Bigdoggy11350 (Aug 18, 2008)

I do a week or so at Insta-Launch the last week of September every year. An always do well right off the wall.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

If the they're plants, they won't be coming back due to the government shut down...LOL


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ill be up August 22-26.  Throwing hardware and float fishing for kings. I have many plans 4 Rivers to hit within a 30 min drive,and 2 piers also within that distance from where I am staying. As long as there is a king around, thats fishable numbers enough for me. I would rather catch that one chorme king then 5 dark dirty ones. I'll also try trout fishing, or fishing on a private lake for pike. :evil: I am so geeked I started getting my stuff around yesterday. Dont let these guys fool you.:corkysm55


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

thousandcasts said:


> Water temp trumps everything...including flow.
> 
> Because of that, August is always a crap shoot. Anytime the fishing has been good in mid to late August, there's always, always, always been that one single determining factor.




Take this as the gospel truth. People might not always agree with Hutch, but he doesn't lie about fishing; and he knows what the deal is, inside and out.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *thousandcasts*  
_Water temp trumps everything...including flow._


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with Hutch water temp is key. He knows his s***. There will be 50 boats fishing and he is usually the one doing battle the most. I think he has gills sometimes or has a built in thermostat. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

There are kings in the little Manistee right now!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

thousandcasts said:


> Yep...lack of funding.


Damn government! Recall Snyder now!!!!:rant::rant::rant:


----------

